# Kos Kruiser original



## gtrick82 (Nov 3, 2011)

I have an original 26" Kos Kruiser in blue that I bought new and still have the original brochure and manual. Just wondering what it might be worth?


----------



## AtvMinibike (Nov 3, 2011)

Post some pix more would be interested to name the price for what its worth.


----------



## KNUCKLEBANGER (Nov 13, 2011)

*kos kruiser*

Should be worth about a $1000 if it is in good shape and still all original


----------

